# Ibanez serial number decode???



## mutt (May 13, 2012)

hii all rockers ...i have ibanez gio GRG220DEX. The serial number is A08121002 (on sticker,not stamp on the headstock wood) and its written made in china uderneath...but i have checked at The Guitar Dater Project it says this

Your guitar was made at the 
Saein Plant, Korea
December 2008
Production Number: 1002 

now im confuse...anyone knows how to read the serial number??? plsss help..


----------



## asilayamazing (May 13, 2012)

mutt said:


> hii all rockers ...i have ibanez gio GRG220DEX. The serial number is A08121002 (on sticker,not stamp on the headstock wood) and its written made in china uderneath...but i have checked at The Guitar Dater Project it says this
> 
> Your guitar was made at the
> Saein Plant, Korea
> ...


maybe it was made in korea, and put together in china?


----------



## mutt (May 13, 2012)

i'd like to think so..but is it true?? bcoz the "MADE IN CHINA" thing really turn me off  but the guitar is great..cant stop wondering..


----------



## asilayamazing (May 13, 2012)

mutt said:


> i'd like to think so..but is it true?? bcoz the "MADE IN CHINA" thing really turn me off  but the guitar is great..cant stop wondering..


ive had some korean guitars that are really nice, and china is actually making gibson copies so good now gibson having a hard time telling there not theirs(they figured out there serial system too)


----------



## mutt (May 13, 2012)

asilayamazing said:


> ive had some korean guitars that are really nice, and china is actually making gibson copies so good now gibson having a hard time telling there not theirs(they figured out there serial system too)



yeah rite...in reality, almost everything in the world are made in china...but its hard to accept the fact that my ibanez is made in china  no offense to chinese, but made in china thing are likely to be less in quality and cheap


----------



## asilayamazing (May 13, 2012)

no argument there, some of it is some of it isnt, i mean hey iPod's/iPhones are made in china, peavey valvekings some 6505's 5153 MIM


----------



## mutt (May 13, 2012)

asilayamazing said:


> no argument there, some of it is some of it isnt, i mean hey iPod's/iPhones are made in china, peavey valvekings some 6505's 5153 MIM



so should i go like..yeah!! my guitar is made in china, like the famous ipod and iphones!!!  are u really in washington bro? how's white house?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2012)

The Guitar Dater Project doesn't work with every Ibanez serial. Your GIO was made in China at SungEl, though the year information is accurate from the looks of it.


----------



## mutt (May 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Guitar Dater Project doesn't work with every Ibanez serial. Your GIO was made in China at SungEl, though the year information is accurate from the looks of it.



how do u know?


----------



## Mordacain (May 13, 2012)

mutt said:


> how do u know?



You're obviously new here. 

MoM is a walking, breathing encyclopedia of all things Ibanez. To doubt his knowledge is an offense punishable by death on this forum


----------



## mutt (May 13, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> You're obviously new here.
> 
> MoM is a walking, breathing encyclopedia of all things Ibanez. To doubt his knowledge is an offense punishable by death on this forum



haha yeah im new..ooooppsss sorry master..i mean in a nice way,how do u know actually?


----------



## mutt (May 13, 2012)

quite awesome rite?? at least i feel so...haha


----------



## broj15 (May 13, 2012)

Usually, for ibanez, the first letter determines where it was made and the next 2 numbers are the last 2 numbers of the year it was made.


----------



## asilayamazing (May 13, 2012)

mutt said:


> so should i go like..yeah!! my guitar is made in china, like the famous ipod and iphones!!!  are u really in washington bro? how's white house?


no  jus saying, and ya the rainy state full of a-holes not the sunny state full of a-holes in ties.


----------



## mutt (May 14, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Usually, for ibanez, the first letter determines where it was made and the next 2 numbers are the last 2 numbers of the year it was made.



mine starts with A..so A indicates where?? im quite sure it was made in 2008..


----------



## broj15 (May 14, 2012)

Not sure on that one. Might be able to find out using the ibanez wiki...

Ibanez Wiki


----------

